
Amazon and Hulu's algorithms are recommending conspiracy theory films - MilnerRoute
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-hulu-feature-conspiracy-theory-films-like-loose-change-2019-2
======
headsoup
I don't understand why they should be blocking this stuff, particularly if
categorised correctly.

It's not like there isn't a bunch of misinformation and manipulation in
mainstream media anyway.

Why not instead stop assuming everyone needs protecting from the 'bads' and
let people make up their own minds (and sure, that won't go perfectly well).
Creating some shows on how to do critical thinking might be a start...

This push to only give people only 'correct' information (as determined by
who?) is as concerning as nut jobs pushing fringe conspiracy theories to a
broader audience.

~~~
blablabla123
Yeah but people grew up in different perspectives on media. As a teenager I've
seen Bowling for Columbine in the movie theater and also read books from
Michael Moore which are highly manipulative already. Still, everybody hyped
his work at the time and on first sight this was hard to get. At that time
(early 2000s) other revealing documentaries became popular, for instance
Zeitgeist. At the time it seemed a bit shallow and repetitive in context of
similar productions, but I wouldn't ever have called someone watching this
Conspiracy Theorist.

Today the landscape changed totally, those kinds of "documentaries" produced
today are created at much greater pace and still reasonable professional
quality, probably because both tools and creators got more professional. But
what didn't change is, when you watch one of these films, I guess, it still
seems reasonable to a degree. Of course they build on something tangible, like
how currencies are created, what Fiat money is, the really crazy stuff comes
then in subsequent episodes.

IMHO this is like a cult because a whole (social) network of websites is
associated to this nowadays. But when stuff is hosted on YouTube etc. their
rating system should at least provide an appropriate scam flagging on a
community level.

------
justtopost
The 'Documentary' section of most streaming sites is filled with an abundance
of garbage psudeoscience, environmental fantasy, and identity politics
masqurading as progress. I sincerely wish companies would have some ethical
stake to vet the information presented to their viewers as fact, or at least
advise when the science is shaky at best. I would wager a majority of these
films on Nflx and Amzn are based on easily falsifiable claims.

